# packet filter set prio vlan not working



## charles-martel (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi,

The parameter "set prio" not put the priority on VLAN header.



> *set* *prio* _priority_ | (_priority_, _priority_)
> Packets matching this rule will be assigned a specific queueing
> priority.  Priorities are assigned as integers 0 through 7.If the
> packet is transmitted on a vlan(4) interface, the queueing priority
> ...



pf.conf()


----------

